# How to breed antlions[HELP]



## Sparky (Aug 13, 2007)

OK so I found these antlions a month ago at a lake miles and miles away from here and now they turned into cocoons. If I let them go they will die for sure because we don't have antlions here and I only have 4 cocoons. What are the odds of the 4 adults finding each other?

Any experts here know how to breed antlions?


----------



## colddigger (Aug 14, 2007)

well, if you placed them all together/ close together in a safe place they'll probably find eachother (as i think they'll rely on pheromones more than anything else) i would try to hatch them myself, keep them in individual jars, have good humidity, a perch for them to climb, dirt to walk on all that good stuff.

i've never gotten a succesful pupa hatching, but i think that's because i kept it really dry...they get big wings so give them room to flap them if you're going to keep them


----------



## Sparky (Aug 14, 2007)

wait, so i have to spray the cocoons too? How many times should I get them wet?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 14, 2007)

I saw a few mating at my uncles cottage


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2007)

YAY one of the cocoons hatched today! It's black ant it looks like the one in this picture http://www.extension.iastate.edu/newsrel/g...ntlionAdult.jpg

I can't tell if this one eat pollen/nectar or insects.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

what do they eat anyway? oh and 2 hatched


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 26, 2007)

I read nectar.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 29, 2007)

They're not eating the nectar I give them they drink water though. Oh well, might as well feed them to my mantis.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 29, 2007)

Try putting a housefly in


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

I did, nothing happened.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 30, 2007)

Ant lions eat ants. It's fun to watch :twisted: .


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

I mean the adult antlions. All my antlions turned into cocoons and so far i have 2 adults hatch.


----------



## AFK (Sep 9, 2007)

adult antlions generally drink nectar and eat pollen, IF they even eat at all during their very short lifespan (maybe a month long).

antlion videos!

http://www.antlionfarms.com/videos___pics


----------



## SirBlue77 (Aug 28, 2022)

I raise antlions for research and fun. I have more Pupae than larvae.
I have successfully released 2 adult antlions back into the wild.
They are everywhere in Texas.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 28, 2022)

SirBlue77 said:


> I raise antlions for research and fun. I have more Pupae than larvae.
> I have successfully released 2 adult antlions back into the wild.
> They are everywhere in Texas.


Sparky will be happy to hear that. Of course, he hasn't been around here for 2 years.


----------



## SirBlue77 (Sep 22, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Sparky will be happy to hear that. Of course, he hasn't been around here for 2 years.


I have released over 15 adults back into the wild.
I also raise Bess Beetles


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 24, 2022)

Can they bite you?


----------

